# Controlar un PC desde varios terminales



## jbv (Dic 9, 2007)

Hola.
¿Alguien sabe como podría controlar una sola CPU desde varias cónsolas (conjunto de teclado y monitor)?

Es para poder entrar datos en una base de datos desde lugares distintos (separados unos 10 metros), y no tengo recursos para montar una red. Se trata de ver como teniendo una sola CPU puedo conectar 3 teclados usb i tres monitores.

Gracias.


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 23, 2008)

lo que quieres hacer es... que desde 3 teclados introduscan datos al mismo tiempo? 


recuerdo que hay dispositivos que permiten hacer esto... pero, tambien recuerdo que necesitas una pc con algo de recursos ya que si consume mucho... recursos para montar una red?imagino que tienes 3cpu's? si es así podrías conectarlas entre sí... conseguir un pequeño router economico y conectarlas... porque si es de punto a punto tan solo serían 2...


----------



## jbv (Ene 25, 2008)

Lo que quiero exactamente es que tres usuarios con un teclado+monitor puedan acceder a una sola CPU para entrar registros en una base de datos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 25, 2008)

Y el soft que estas usando te contempla eso?


----------



## mcrven (Ene 25, 2008)

Requieres de un servidor, un concentrador y un sistema operativo multiusuario. Los terminales los puedes sustituir con cualquier PC de bajo nivel 386, 486, pentium, etc., según las necesidades. Es más económico que cualquier terminal o estación de trabajo.

Linux es prácticamente gratuito. Unix o Santa Cruz te cobran por cada usuario conectado, Win NT igual.

Te puedes ahorrar el cableado con una red inalhambrica.

mcrven


----------



## mcrven (Ene 25, 2008)

Ah...

Se me olvidaba un detalle, el software para manejar la base de datos, debe ser multiusuario también. Puedes utilizar cualquier manejador de Software Libre.

mcrven


----------



## jbv (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola a los dos. Grácias por contestar.

Lo que quiero montar es para sustituir un sistema de control de preséncia sencillo que funciona con un PC que hace de servidor de la BD y 6 terminales conectados por el puerto serie (los terminales son hardware própio del fabricante y tienen lectores de códigos de barras para identificar a los usuarios y se basan en un micro PIC y una EPROM donde se almacenan los datos que después se vuelcan al PC).

Lo que me propones es básicamente montar una red Ethernet con un servidor y clientes Linux. Lo que pasa es que yo no quiero montar una red, sino que habiendo un solo PC yo pueda conectarle (con multiplexores de puertos o lo que sea), dos o tres terminales (cónsola de teclado + monitor + ratón), de manera que sin tener que montar varios PC's, hub, cables o AP... yo pueda atacar la BD desde cualquier teclado.

El soft que gestiona la BD no es problema porque me lo haré a medida.

En definitiva, lo que quiero es poder extender el cableado de un monitor, teclado y ratón por lo menos 20 metros ¿se puede hacer?
Además, necesito una forma de controlar cual de los terminales va a entrar los datos, por lo que necesito también una forma de indicar cual de ellos tiene acceso y una forma de solicitar el acceso.

En caso de que no exista nada en el mercado, me gustaría saber como puedo hacérmelo yo mismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 27, 2008)

> En definitiva, lo que quiero es poder extender el cableado de un monitor, teclado y ratón por lo menos 20 metros* ¿se puede hacer? *



Todo se puede hacer. Pero, sólo estarás cambiando el collar al perro.

Puedes utilizar cualquier sistema de comunicación: Ethernet, RS232, USB, inalhambricos, etc,... Pero, forzosamente, requieres un medio para comunicar los terminales, PCs con emulador, Estaciones de Trabajo, o cualquier otro tipo de dispositivo de entrada, con PC.



> Además, necesito una forma de controlar cual de los terminales va a entrar los datos, por lo que necesito también una forma de indicar cual de ellos tiene acceso y una forma de solicitar el acceso.



Esto requiere de sofware y sistema multiusuario. No importa si lo compras o lo haces tú. Es un requisito esencial.

Suerte: mcrven


----------

